# Audi, Volvo catalytic converter, how much gram metal inside?



## zayts (Mar 16, 2013)

I have audi and volvo cats, you can pic of them+catalog count consist metal inside, but how it counts? that metal was in new cat or in used one? or that metal per 1kg of honeycomb? locally people buy them for $100 audi and $130 volvo, i think to process them and refine metal(i need about 1 year to save enough to do that) and i really want to know what i will get when i refine them. thank you


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 16, 2013)

You are probably better off selling them and buying platinum or palladium with the money, if that is what you want. Unless this is more of a hobby effort. If that is the case make sure you understand all the safety concerns. And study how to do it on the forum, or buy Lazer Steve's DVD on how to do it.

Jim


----------



## zayts (Mar 16, 2013)

i have junk yard and all the time i buy cars from insurance auction, i'm not planning to recover by myself, gonna send to Techemet in Houston TX.


----------



## skippy (Mar 16, 2013)

Those numbers are decimals of a percent of the ceramic weight - ie the weight of Pt is 1400 grams * 0.00175, which would be 2.05g of Pt. Are these number still applicable, or how accurate were they to begin with? Who knows. You're in a good position to get together 1000 cats worth of ceramic. Grind it up, have a sample assayed, take it and have it processed. I don't think you'll likely lose over selling to a buyer, if you do your homework. If they buyers consistantly lost money, they couldn't keep buying, unless the cat business is getting puffed up with laundered money or something like that...


----------



## zayts (Mar 16, 2013)

if so little, no reason to buy them, but 1st level people pay 100 and 130, same everywhere after that resale 2, 3rd and recover them i add 2 more pic from same catalog , also if calculate that you will see people pay 45% of value on 1st level, check prices on ebay also


----------



## kkmonte (Mar 16, 2013)

well in top pic, .175 troy oz. would be approx 5 grams pt, and 2nd pic .445 troy oz. of pd would be approx. 13 grams.


----------

